# RV Novice Help Required Please!



## 104177 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello everyone!,

Hoping you can help?

Looking at upgrading to an american RV.

Its just a mine filed as Im know very little about the various models, just returned from Peterborough show, tempted to shell out for a vehicle but reluctant at present due to insufficient knowledge.

Just some questions I need answers for:

1. Looking at campsites where I can fit on without costing the earth as looking at going permanent, in the Grantham area.

2. What sort of costs for crossing the channel?

3. What's the better engine, ford or chevy? or LPG or Diesel?

4. What would you expect to return mpg wise as I annually cover 12k

5. Looking for a vehicle with loads of intrenal and exterior storage ideally across the vehicle as Im a keen windurfer?

6. What's the cost of road tax? Tyres cost? Service intervals and costs?

Looking at paying up to 65k

Any ideas? Or where I can get some assistance on these matters?

Regards

Allan Cross


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Allan

A lot of questions there.

You will see from below that I have my RV for sale - if you go to the click-on website it may answer some of the questions.

If you would like to come and see the RV I think it would meet your requirements and you wouldn't need to spend so much. I would try and help you honestly with anything you needed to know about RVing - it is something I have researched extensively over the past few years ( I am about to publish a book about our experiences) and can introduce you to someone who has even longer experience than me, owned a number of RVs, has been a dealer, and runs a workshop and will be similarly honest (he doesn't want your business because he doesn't deal in RVs anymore so will tell you what's going on in the RV world.

For some of your questions:

The longer you stay the cheaper it is. However, I believe in the UK there is a limit to the maximum time you can stay on a touring campground - however I'm sure there is a workaround on that one.

Crossing the channel - costs vary depending on time of year or day/night and there are often offers over the internet. We paid £133 single last time but we are also towing a car behind and we don't book. Others who book the out and return seem to get better deals.

I don't think there are any major differences on the Ford vs Chevy - maybe some personal preferences - they are both good engines. LPG will bring the cost down on the fuel but the set-up is going to be around £3,000 and it takes around 10,000 mile sto break even. Diesels are said to be more robust than petrol. Curiously a lot of the diesels sold in the UK had front mounted engines and these were never found in the US because of noise considerations. In the last year or so the US has introduced front-engined diesels (FREDs) - the reaction has been mixed. If your going for diesel then rear-engined is best but it will cost - but we're talking big Yank engines here, petrol or diesel, - your more likely to wear out the house bit before the engine is a consideration. Petrol is cheaper.

10-12 mpg on petrol but it does depend on the speed you drive, whether there are lots of hills, how heavy you're loaded up and whether yuo're towing.

Most of the better quality RVs will provide large through belly lockers. A diesel pusher has more room than a petrol because there's no centre hump for the prop shaft. However, I think you'll be amazed how much room there is in a quality petroland skis are no problem in ours.

Road tax (I think) is £165. Tyres - if you check my website you will see I paid £1,500 for 6 high quality Good Years with balancing in September 2006.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Allen

Lots of questions !

MPG mine is around 12 on a Ford V10 triton. ( on average )

To convert to LPG ( thought about it but would need to do too many miles to get the cost back )

Are you planning on being full time ( you don't tell us that )

If you want to surf, are you going to travel, if so in uk that means loads of narrow roads around cornwall etc. Not ideal in a large RV

If you want to stay put in a surf area and not move then yes. Good call.

If you want a full time house to live in ...... great . Motorhomes as in RV will soon be the next narrow boat for investment.

I am not full time , but I could be without a thought.

Think when you finish work , what do you want to come home to........
caravan.... no disrespect a MH that you make beds up in every day or a RV that feels like home that you don;t make things up.

Thats the call.

If you have that much to spend then .... go over and fetch one back don't spend that here. There are enough people on here to tell you how. I for one will be doing it the next time.

Sounds to me you want space and comfort, show me that from a EU
MH. RV's are great, they do what it says on the tin !

Regards

Lampie


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Allan,

If you're going to be full timing, you definately need to go the RV route - especially as you say you need lots of storage space inside & out.

We full timed for a year, thouroughly enjoyed it, & found an RV to be an 'apartment on wheels' rather than 'camping'. Very comfortable, don't have to make the bed every night, all the conveniences of home & more (air conditioning!)

Take time to find the layout that really suits you, some RV's are very glitzy but lack storage space, especially wardrobes. We looked at loads, & found the best compromise on size v space was a 32 - 34 ft coach with a couple of slides. Manageable on roads & campsites with lots of living space.

Campsites vary a lot in price depending on what they offer, & tend to get cheaper the longer you stay.

Petrol v Diesel, very much personal preference. I have had both, & although I did like the diesel - value for money the petrol beats it hands down. If I was going to be doing 30,000 miles a year, I would go for diesel, but less than this certainly petrol. The money saved on the purchase price buys a lot of fuel!!!! I haven't had an LPG conversion as on the mileage I do it wouldn't pay for itself. We do on average about 12 per gallon in our petrol V10.

We'll be at Newbury show if you'd like to come by for a chat. Ours is for sale - but is less than you want to spend, so may not be for you. However, we'd be happy to show you round & talk to you about all things RV. 
Warning - American RV's are addictive!!!!


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*new to rving*

we were very much like yourselves this time last year we had a caravan and wanted to upgrade to a motorhome,we had always liked the american ones but didnt know much about them and were worried we were going to make an expensive mistake. we have got a hoiday rambler vacationer like the other person is selling we love it. the layout suits us and it seems well built. we dont have many problems going on sites we just ring in advance to check they can accomodate us. we belong to the big pitch guide which isvery useful. we do about 14 to the gallon if we stay at 55. we dont tow yet but that is the only downside from a caravan i am always driving behind in the car we will eventually tow. we dont want to convert to gas as it quite expensive to do so and also not easy to get to the pumps.
the tax is 165 pounds and so far any parts we have needed have been cheaper than uk parts. the service we have had from companies in the usa have been exceptional.
we are going to france end of may with po ferries it is costng us 61 pound return and we are going on the tunnel in august and it is 121 ponds return. this ischeaper than the car and caravan but we always book early.
we dont regret changing at all a motorhome is so easy to set up and with the luxury an american one gives you. most uk motorhomes you can swing a cat in. 
do have a good look around at various motorhomes as there is so many different ones but we would definately buy another holiday rambler and there after service is very good. we wanted plans of ducting nd wiring so we could fit a sky dish came back via email in 24 hours.
best of luck with your decision if i can be any more help let me know


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Allen,

I see your looking at upgrading to an American RV and want to know abit about them.

I too have an American RV For Sale at present which can be viewed either on the Classifields ads section or at the ebay link at the bottom of this page.

It is a 2 year old American Damon Daybreak Twin Slide 29ft length with all the extras.

To answer some of your questions:

Campsites: There are alot of campsite that will now take American RV's 
I am a member of the American RV Club which have a RV user friendly campsite list for the UK and Aboard which they update regularly.

Road Fund is quite cheap at £165.00 per year.

Ferry Crossing when we went to France was reasonable.

I would say Diesel is the best to have with running costs and re-sale

If you would like to know more, please contact me. (number on advert)

Cheers 
Anita

value.EBAY LINK TO ADVERT


----------



## 104177 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you for all your help and advice  

It certainly is a mine field out there, looking at a good quality RV as looking to live in it for 3 years possibly.

But also require good exterior straight through storage for my windsurfing equipment, which seems to be pretty rare in RV's compared with European vans. 

Still searching but learnt a fair amount in the few days of looking and researching, but its not something I will rush into as I know what I want from the van and will wait for the right one at the right price appears on the radar, but please suggest models, makes etc and if you know of any, then please send linky.


Doesnt have to be newish, happy with older better build quaility, I have LGV so no worries on weight.

Regards

Allan


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Allen

The Damon Daybreak which I mentioned that I'd got for sale in my last post does have an exterior straight through storage.

Anita

FOR SALE - Ebay Lixk


----------

